# Can you pause Podcast downloads?



## iKV (Oct 3, 2004)

G'day, I was wondering if it's posssible to pause a downloading Podcast, and restart the download at a later time? I'm surfing off of a dialup connection, and downloading Podcasts is becoming a fairly time-intensive process. Cheers.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

iKV said:


> G'day, I was wondering if it's posssible to pause a downloading Podcast, and restart the download at a later time? I'm surfing off of a dialup connection, and downloading Podcasts is becoming a fairly time-intensive process. Cheers.


Unfortunately not. The iTMS does not support resuming downloads if you stop it before its done.

Trev


----------

